# Dental Spray Results (with pictures!)



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2009)

So I've been carrying out a little experiment for the past few days. Twice a day, per the instructions, I've been using Leba III Dental Spray on Teddy. I got really good results the last time I used it, but I wanted to show the progression on a daily basis from yellow to white teeth. I keep recommending the Leba III Dental Spray to folks here on CP.. but I wanted to back up my opinion with hard evidence. 

Leba III Dog & Cat Dental Spray

My routine is: First thing in the morning I spray Teddy's teeth with the Leba. After waiting at least 30 minutes, I brush his teeth with a toothbrush and water (no dog toothpaste, as it interferes with the spray). In the evening, after he has been done eating for at least 30 minutes, I spray his teeth a second time and then we go to bed.

He gets two sprays a day (no food or water 30 minutes before or after) and his teeth are brushed gently for about a minute with nothing but a toothbrush and water. I take the pictures each morning after his teeth are sprayed the first time and brushed.

The only real chew he has had is a bully stick and he eats primarily canned food (Weruva).

Tuesday, 12/20/11:
Prior to the first picture being taken, Teddy had been off of the Leba for about 2 weeks. In that time a stinky yellow gunk and brown plaque had accumulated around his gumline. It smelled very sour. You can see the red inflammation around his gumline. His gums bleed easily at this point.









Wednesday, 12/21/11:
After one day of treatment, some of the soft yellow gunk has been scraped away but the hard brown plaque still remains close to the top of the tooth along the gumline. (It's easiest to see on his back molars-- I wish I had taken a better picture of them.)









Thursday, 12/22/11:
After two days of treatment, you can still see the hard brown plaque along the gumline, but the bottom of the tooth is starting to appear whiter.









Friday, 12/23/11:
Finally some of the brown plaque is starting to fade away. His molars are looking a little cleaner too.









Saturday, 12/24/11:
There is very little plaque around his canines and incisors now. His molars are looking cleaner, with the majority of the plaque focused around his gumline and the indentation in the middle of the tooth. His gums are pink instead of red and they no longer bleed when I brush his teeth.









Sunday, 12/25/11:


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Your photos aren't showing up


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm trying to resize them.  I couldn't tell on Photobucket but apparently three of them are huge!

EDIT: There, they should all be appropriately cropped and resized.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2009)

I would love to see someone post results for some of the other sprays, like PetzLife.


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

We use Petzlife. My girls have nothing on their teeth becase of it. Sometimes they get plaque on their back molar if I skip a couple days... but then I get it right off. 

My sister's Chi had bad teeth, just covered in plaque when she first got him. I got her some Petzlife gel, and she didn't even use it as often as I told her to and I started seeing a HUGE difference. I mean, he hardly had anything! But she left her gel at my dads out of town and hasn't been using anything for like a month, and slacking on brushing his teeth, so its coming back. I wish I would have taken a picture earlier! I'll have to give her another gel and do a lil experiment on him again.


----------



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

Blondie87 said:


> We use Petzlife. My girls have nothing on their teeth becase of it. Sometimes they get plaque on their back molar if I skip a couple days... but then I get it right off.
> 
> My sister's Chi had bad teeth, just covered in plaque when she first got him. I got her some Petzlife gel, and she didn't even use it as often as I told her to and I started seeing a HUGE difference. I mean, he hardly had anything! But she left her gel at my dads out of town and hasn't been using anything for like a month, and slacking on brushing his teeth, so its coming back. I wish I would have taken a picture earlier! I'll have to give her another gel and do a lil experiment on him again.


Do you just apply the petzlife just on their teeth or do you brush their teeth with it with a tooth brush? i'm thinking of buying it!


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

♥ Marabou ♥;890666 said:


> Do you just apply the petzlife just on their teeth or do you brush their teeth with it with a tooth brush? i'm thinking of buying it!


I brush their teeth with a lil bit of toothpaste before bed, then afterwards I lightly brush on the Petzlife gel with the toothbrush. 30 min after eating or drinking as directed. Repeat every night!


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2009)

Blondie87 said:


> I brush their teeth with a lil bit of toothpaste before bed, then afterwards I lightly brush on the Petzlife gel with the toothbrush. 30 min after eating or drinking as directed. Repeat every night!


If the PetzLife is anything like the Leba, then the toothpaste might be interfering with the spray by coating the teeth. You might get better results if you used only the PetzLife gel. The instructions for the Leba spray says not to use any other dental products in addition to the Leba.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Outta curiosity, is a product like this necessary if you feed raw? All of mine have white teeth and I do nothing special for them. I guess what I'm asking, is if anyone who feeds PMR uses this and what difference it makes in comparison to just having bones alone. And what would be lacking in a PMR diet that this would help with? I know quite a few people who's dogs have pretty gross teeth. But I usually just recommend they feed a bone a few times a week and they're impressed just by those results lol. How would this compare price wise as an alternative?? Can't argue with the results- don't get me wrong LOL the teeth look incredible. I just like to know more specifics as to why it works so well before I recommend it to people. 
Now if you could find something like this that worked as well on tear stains....


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

It doesn't say anything like that on the Petzlife.. and it works good the way we are using it, since their teeth are perfect. I know others that use Petzlife the same way also. I brush to get anything off of their teeth... then use the Petzlife gel afterwards. The gel softens plaque up, so it's easier to get off the next time I brush (the next night).


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I use the Petzlife gel and spray too - and we also use doggie toothpaste. Their teeth are all sparkling clean


----------



## Shamelle (Jan 20, 2010)

I've tried using Petzlife gel on my girls but they just hate the smell and flavor.
I think it's the ethyl alcohol in it that is so upsetting, I've tried both the mint flavor and the salmon flavor and they hate both.

Also Kira is alergic to corn and the petzlife says the alcohol is a grain alcohol, I'm guessing it's corn alcohol and everytime I use the gel on her her glands under her chin swell up and take a couple of days to go back down. I just looked up the Luba and it also uses alcohol 

It's to bad because I'd love to use it especially because I've heard it works good and now your pictures are showing good results.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2009)

Shamelle said:


> It's to bad because I'd love to use it especially because I've heard it works good and now your pictures are showing good results.


Oh, I have never used PetzLife. The pictures are my results using the Leba III spray, not the PetzLife products.  However, Leba III also has ethyl alcohol in it (also known as ethanol or grain alcohol).


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2009)

Monday, 12/26/11:









This is the end of the first week.. and I just want to remark that Teddy's "doggy breath" has really improved! I mean, he licks my face a lot and it doesn't smell like anything more than water. No foul stinky cheese smell anymore! YAY! :cheer:


----------



## Shamelle (Jan 20, 2010)

Sorry, my post was a little confusing lol, I understood you weren't using Petzlife I was trying to say it was to bad that the Leba was using grain alcohol like Petzlife because I'd give it a try otherwise.

Sorry for the confusion, and thanks for the reply


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2009)

KittynKahlua said:


> Outta curiosity, is a product like this necessary if you feed raw? All of mine have white teeth and I do nothing special for them.


I believe Tracy (Brodysmom) uses PetzLife and of course she's a huge advocate of raw feeding. Brody has awesome teeth, as shown by her forum siggy.  I know that raw bones are supposed to be great for helping to keep the teeth clean by mechanically scraping the teeth (especially the back molars). 

However, just for the sake of being informative, I do *not* raw feed (Teddy eats canned Weruva and ZiwiPeak kibble) and Teddy has had virtually nothing of substance to chew on while we've been on vacation. We're out of town visiting my parents for the holidays and I didn't bring him anything but a small rubber chew toy because my mom's two dogs have so many toys that they can share. The pictures show the effects of the spray with a gentle once-a-day brushing regimen.. and you can see how well it works. I can only imagine that feeding raw on top of it would be even better.  But if your dogs have really white teeth from raw feeding alone then you might not even need a dental spray! Tracy might know more about that than I do though.




Shamelle said:


> Sorry, my post was a little confusing lol, I understood you weren't using Petzlife I was trying to say it was to bad that the Leba was using grain alcohol like Petzlife because I'd give it a try otherwise.
> 
> Sorry for the confusion, and thanks for the reply


Oh, I understand now.  No problem! Hopefully you find something that works for you. Have you tried the Tropiclean dental products? I've heard good things about them too.


----------



## Shamelle (Jan 20, 2010)

> Have you tried the Tropiclean dental products? I've heard good things about them too.


Darn, just looked up Tropiclean and it has grain alcohol to.

The alcohol must be the ingredient that removes or softens the plaque and tartar in these products.


----------



## qtchi (Jun 19, 2010)

We have had great results with Pro-Den Plaque Off. It's a seaweed food additive from Sweden or somewhere near there. You sprinkle very little of the stuff on your dog's food. It changes the ph of the saliva or somehow changes the environment in the mouth so the bacteria don't like it anymore and they die off. The bacteria are what cause the plaque, tartar, and eventually decay. 

I used the Pro-Den on my now deceased old dogs. They had bad teeth even though we would take them for cleanings. Their teeth had chunks of tartar, and they eventually flaked off with regular use of Pro-Den. I can only imagine that they would never have had plaque and tartar if I had used Pro-Den with them from when they were puppies. 


I think the alcohol in the other products is what kills the bacteria and/or it keeps the product from spoiling.


----------



## Dmitry (Dec 26, 2011)

I used Leba III on my 2 dogs and cats and had great results. I research this subject a lot a wrote a blog - Leba III review on my experience. I found that pretty much Plaque Off and Leba III are the only products which I can trust. Plaque off still was requiring brushing teeth, where Leba III don't. So I went with Leba III. Petz Life had controversial Grapefruit Seed extract and the rest of the stuff all chemical (not natural) base solutions. 
I continue using Leba III and thinking to try Plaque Off for myself (since it is supplement developed for people at the beginning)

Great product for sure.


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

Shamelle said:


> I've tried using Petzlife gel on my girls but they just hate the smell and flavor.
> I think it's the ethyl alcohol in it that is so upsetting, I've tried both the mint flavor and the salmon flavor and they hate both.
> 
> Also Kira is alergic to corn and the petzlife says the alcohol is a grain alcohol, I'm guessing it's corn alcohol and everytime I use the gel on her her glands under her chin swell up and take a couple of days to go back down. I just looked up the Luba and it also uses alcohol
> ...


The CET product doesn't have alcohol in it. That's exactly why I bought it.


----------



## Dmitry (Dec 26, 2011)

I found that CET Products are all chemical based (CET Aquadent and Oral Rinse Ingredients). Virbac don't make spray, did you use Rinse of Water Additive?
Oral Rinse from CET uses chlorhexidine which is compounded solution containing alcohol and sodium saccharin (known to cause cancer in animals)
Watter Additive has Xylitol which is "sugar alcohol" (vs ethyl alcohol) is know to be dangerous for dogs (study done by Journal of Veterinarian Pharmacology)

If you are concern about alcohol (btw, grain alcohol is not corn it is ethyl alcohol) you can a) use Leba III and distill it with same amount of water or try PlaqueOff. 

Btw, alcohol is not used as active agent neither in Petzlife or Leba III (per manufactures) it is solvent/preservative which improve absorption of the other components. The amount of alcohol pet gets is very small (it is just few sprays) that it has no adverse effect on the animals.


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

KittynKahlua said:


> Now if you could find something like this that worked as well on tear stains....


Have you tried Angel eyes? My ex mother used it and saw a huge difference in only a month. Could be an idea...


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

I've considered it; and that's going to be my next step if changing to bottled water doesn't improve it. With Julian though, he's on heart meds, a heart tonic, cayenne, ginger, L-Carnitine and Taurine... the last 5 part of a natural heart healing remedy that we're hoping will solve his remaining valve problems. I would just hate to add anything more to it; Angel Eyes is technically a very mild antibiotic and I'm not entirely certain how it would effect all the rest of his regimen. My Wahl Chromini came in the mail today so if all else fails at least I can keep the faces clean shaven and that eliminates all fur under the eyes entirely lol!


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

Kaila said:


> I'm trying to resize them.  I couldn't tell on Photobucket but apparently three of them are huge!
> 
> EDIT: There, they should all be appropriately cropped and resized.


Just learning to use photobucket....what size do you crop your pics to, to be able to post here?thanks!


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

How Many of you RAW feeders use these dental sprays? Just curious, I've never tried one


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

^I asked the same thing too. Someone said that Brody'sMom uses one but she hasn't chimed in on this thread yet. I feed raw and I honestly don't know how much better my dogs teeth could be, so I don't see a use for it LOL. They're white with no plaque so I guess we're good for now!

And BTW, when I use the Resize option on Photobucket I usually make the largest number 600 pixels. It's not too small; but also not too big that people would have to scroll to see it on the average screen.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Just reading this.... 

Yes, I use toothbrushing with Petzlife in addition to Brody's raw diet. His teeth are perfect. (For NOW! I am trying to keep them that way.)

He eats a raw diet of course, and then once a week I grind his nails and brush his teeth with Petzlife. That once weekly thorough mouth check really helps me keep a handle on how his teeth are holding up, if there's any issues I need to address, and helps him stay familiar and at ease with having his mouth handled. His teeth are vigorously brushed with the Petzlife gel. He doesn't have any tartar, build up, or discolorations at all. 

I guess for me, the tooth brushing is just an insurance policy as a back up for his raw diet. Does he REALLY need his teeth brushed once a week? Nah... probably not. But I do it anyway.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Leba III looks like an interesting product. Thanks for sharing the pics.  I currently use Petzlife gel, but I may give the Leba III a try to compare. 

One thing concerning the spray - isn't it hard to get all of their teeth with it? Especially the back ones? I can see getting their side teeth, but it seems like it would miss a lot of teeth using the spray. I also find the no brushing bit a little odd too. Personally, to me, it seems like they would still need their teeth brushed for their gums/teeth to remain healthy.


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

kittynkahlua said:


> ^i asked the same thing too. Someone said that brody'smom uses one but she hasn't chimed in on this thread yet. I feed raw and i honestly don't know how much better my dogs teeth could be, so i don't see a use for it lol. They're white with no plaque so i guess we're good for now!
> 
> And btw, when i use the resize option on photobucket i usually make the largest number 600 pixels. It's not too small; but also not too big that people would have to scroll to see it on the average screen.


thank you for the photo info!!! I am really trying to be able to hang with the rest of you by adding some photo's


----------

